# Postfix leitet nicht alle E-Mails an lokale Benutzer weiter



## TheBodo (11. Juli 2010)

Guten Mittag,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Postfix auf einem virtuellen Server.
Ich habe das vor Monaten installiert, hat auch alles tadellos geklappt... bis heute.
Genau genommen klappen die damals eingerichteten Sachen noch immer tadellos.
Allerdings wollte ich heute einen neuen Benutzer hinzufügen. gesagt getan, klappt alles Mails sind im webmail abrufbar.. perfekt.
Einrichten Thunderbird.. nö.. will nicht.. Thunderbird sagt Ordner "Sent" kann nicht erstellt werden. Außerdem ruft er keine eMails ab.

Also in die Datenstruktur und die Berechtigungen geguckt: Home-Verzeichnis passt, "mail" und "Maildir" sind da, haben den richtigen Besitzer und die richtigen Rechte.
Allerdings erstellt Postfix (oder dovecot also der imap-Connector) partout die Unterordner "INBOX", "SENT" usw. nicht.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann? Vielen Dank im vorraus!


----------

